# Server Outage 9-16-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2004)

We experienced a server outage between 2am and 8am EST.
We suspect a high server load while doing a backup to be the cause.
The datacenter staff are investigating now.

My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------

